# JD 410 or NH 848 baler



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm looking to add a round baler this year & as of right now these two look like my best options. I know neither of these are "Haytalk Approved" since they are both old junk balers, but give me your thoughts anyways.

The JD 410 a friend of mine bought last year & used one season. He has never had a round baler before & after having it decided rounds are 10x better then small squares and wants to get a newer baler. It's twine only & I can't remember if its electric, hydro, or manual tie. It's a 4x5 belt baler, he says it make nice 700-800 lb bales. Do these have single or double twine arms?

The New Holland 848 is coming up at auction this weekend, it looks to ba a nice clean baler from the pictures. It is an air bag, chain baler. It has the floor drum instead of the floor chains. I don't know how this one ties either, but it is also twine only. It was one of the later model chain balers before NH switched to belts. It bakes either a 4x4.5 or a 4x5 bale, i don't know which.

I would not be making a whole lot of rolls a year, between 50-150. My thought is I would roll first cutting for my cows & squared bale the rest for the goats & to sell. My hay is grass legume mix, alfalfa/timothy & grass clover mix. I also would like to be able to bale a couple dozen corn stalk or bean stubble bales also. And before someone says it, hiring some one isn't an option. There isn't anyone in my area that does custom work.

So, what is everyone experience with these? I have heard the 410 was a problem child for Deere. And well the chain baler, either you like them of you hate them. I have dealers for both close for parts. I'm assuming I probably need to base my decision on condition & price, but would like your thoughts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Neighbor had one, its closed throat, which means it will plug instantly, you have to look back all the time as there is not a bale monitor, and it makes a 4x4.

http://forums.yester...ic.php?t=160677

Regards, Mike


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

848 nh is good old baler, watch chains for strech. If rollers on chain are cracked/ worn it's time for new ones. About 1200.00 for set. If it is missing bars or bent ones $45.00 each, approximatly 2 million of those in there.( joking) Twin twine arms, hydralic operation. Can do heavy silage bales with this model and not kill it. If it was used for just hay should have life left in it.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Vol said:


> Neighbor had one, its closed throat, which means it will plug instantly, you have to look back all the time as there is not a bale monitor, and it makes a 4x4.
> 
> http://forums.yester...ic.php?t=160677
> 
> Regards, Mike


That is what I heard a lot of about the 410. He said it worked great for him after he figured it out, but I didn't get into much more detail since he wasn't talking about selling it then. Looking back isn't an issue when your used to a square baler & wagons, plugging all the time is though.

Did they make different chamber sizes on them? His is a 4x5. Maybe you neighbor has his turned down to 4x4?


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

enos said:


> 848 nh is good old baler, watch chains for strech. If rollers on chain are cracked/ worn it's time for new ones. About 1200.00 for set. If it is missing bars or bent ones $45.00 each, approximatly 2 million of those in there.( joking) Twin twine arms, hydralic operation. Can do heavy silage bales with this model and not kill it. If it was used for just hay should have life left in it.


Twin twine arms is a plus. I have heard that you can bale just about anything with these, is that true? Is it also a closed throat or are they open?


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

If you can drive over it it will go in within reason. Pickup is same width as chamber so make sure all teeth are on pickup so you don't miss grass. I run mine in big first cut windrows and let it pull the hay in and it will clean up nice and make hard square bales. Chains will beat alphalfa a bit if too dry but not bad. Can make bale from 2 ft to 5 ft high. Used to do 2000 plus a year round bale silage with mine at 1800lbs each with no problems. Mostly just make hay for cows with it now, not worth buying a new one for me.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Both were great in their day. I perfer belts to roller bars. Of course, there is a lot of things to do with the old bars when you replace them. I have a long and short one for a cheater bar. I have a rain guage attached to one welded to a disc. Just make sure you check out the bearings on both of them. Get a good fire extingusher ... that is a must for any round baler. Good Luck


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> His is a 4x5. Maybe you neighbor has his turned down to 4x4?


He could have. Might have been causing a problem for him trying to get to 5'.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

How will the leaf loss compair between a chain baler & the old belts? I think the 410 has 2 wide belts on the outside & 2 narrow in the middle, probably a 3" gap between them.

Enos, does the 848 have a 54" or 60" max bale size? I have seen both listed but seem to see the 54" size the most.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty sure 60 inch


----------

